
Best programming language(s) for blockchain software technologies? - dlcmh
Given that technologies based on C&#x2F;C++ are vulnerable to security exploits, should future blockchain software be written primarily in JVM-based languages?
======
nostrademons
JVM is pretty memory-hungry, which isn't ideal for a lot of blockchain
application that require significant in-memory state.

The two most popular languages for blockchain applications these days seem to
be Go and Rust.

